
Out with the old, in with the less - protomyth
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/out-with-the-old-in-with-the-less
======
TerryADavis
TempleOS is ring-0-only and has no networking.

It is forever limited to 100,000 lines.

The vision is a C64 ROM.

DOS and C64 had no protection and no problems.

There are no buffer overflow check in templeos. It will allow massive buffers
until it crashes by running out of memory. Keeps it simple and beautiful. I
hate arbitrary buffer size limits.

I want whole file reads and write exclusively. Compression is almost always
used and that requires whole files. Text files can have binary graphics -- you
cannot grow a file if binary graphics are on the end.

The code is beautiful. I always break compatibility to keep it perfect.

It is limited to 100,000 lines. The file util flags are okay.

You must stop assuming everything grows in size. It is done and it is a fixed
size.

------
tacos
One hopes that his code is more organized than the thought process revealed in
this post.

Pokemon reference, Spolsky link, XKCD link, flowery metaphors, random
paragraph splicing, anagram soup, endless linkouts that are either entirely
critical to what he's trying to say or meaningless footnotes that can be
ignored.

It would take hours to read this post and the linked material and fully
understand it. And for what point?

There's so much wisdom in the BSD crowd trying to leak out -- but so many of
them come off as nuts in their writing. His second sentence: "... simplicity
or security or whatever it is that OpenBSD is all about."

Well, why don't you figure that out? Define that for me and then the rest of
the post might make sense. This type of writing respects neither the project
nor the reader.

~~~
roghummal
The post is tagged "thoughts" and begins "Notes and thoughts on various
OpenBSD replacements and reductions.", not "Here is my thesis and a carefully
constructed narrative to guide you to the conclusion."

It is as advertised.

~~~
tacos
No, it violates almost every rule of advertising, which involves setting
context and carefully targeting audience and making a point with brevity and
clarity.

If you want people to read your thoughts, organize them.

~~~
roghummal
It's not advertising...

Edit: I see what you did there!

